# 5 months on.



## biffysplace (May 2, 2013)

Here is another wee update on my findings since moving over here almost 5 months ago. Short recap, I am working in Gib and living in La Linea. Not going to talk too much about Gib as I only work there, don’t tend to visit it at all on days or evenings off to be honest. Bit too touristy and mobbed during the day  La Linea does not get the best reputation and to be honest it is not the most picturesque place in Spain, but my experience so far is that the people are really friendly. Reports of muggings etc are not frequent ( I have only heard of one and even then this was second hand info!) 

We now have our daughter enrolled in Spanish public school and were lucky to find one which is bi-lingual (some of her classes are taught in English) She is 11 so may of been a bit old to throw straight into a fully Spanish speaking school. Believe me though it was luck that we got her into the school! Getting her enrolled was not too much of an issue, you are supposed to enrol the kids in March for the following term, as we were not in Spain at this time this was impossible for us to do. 

NIE numbers are not required to start school (although my wife has hers she used her passport number) You will need though immunisation records and past school records/reports. The school back in the UK provided all this for us before we left. I have heard if you do not have these you can get them from here but there may be a cost involved..... (not positive on this though) The wee yin is liking her school and she has one other British kid in the school who speaks fluent Spanish and is acting as a translator.

We are still loving it over here and have no plans whatsoever to go back "home"  We have moved house, now staying in a 3 bed 2 bathroom Bungalow with roof terrace and patio, costing us €500 + bills a month. Cost of living is certainly cheaper than back home.

Well that’s an update, if I can answer any questions I will be more than happy to help


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well done!! As we find, the cost of living here is far cheaper than where we lived in UK. Hope you carry on enjoying the Spanish way of life...


----------



## biffysplace (May 2, 2013)

thrax said:


> Well done!! As we find, the cost of living here is far cheaper than where we lived in UK. Hope you carry on enjoying the Spanish way of life...


Thanks Thrax


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

:wave: Hello from just up the road!

Have you explored any of the countryside yet? I suppose it's been too hot.


----------



## biffysplace (May 2, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> :wave: Hello from just up the road!
> 
> Have you explored any of the countryside yet? I suppose it's been too hot.


Not too much yet, we are hopefully getting a car in October which will open that up to us


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

biffysplace said:


> Here is another wee update on my findings since moving over here almost 5 months ago. Short recap, I am working in Gib and living in La Linea. Not going to talk too much about Gib as I only work there, don’t tend to visit it at all on days or evenings off to be honest. Bit too touristy and mobbed during the day  La Linea does not get the best reputation and to be honest it is not the most picturesque place in Spain, but my experience so far is that the people are really friendly. Reports of muggings etc are not frequent ( I have only heard of one and even then this was second hand info!)
> 
> We now have our daughter enrolled in Spanish public school and were lucky to find one which is bi-lingual (some of her classes are taught in English) She is 11 so may of been a bit old to throw straight into a fully Spanish speaking school. Believe me though it was luck that we got her into the school! Getting her enrolled was not too much of an issue, you are supposed to enrol the kids in March for the following term, as we were not in Spain at this time this was impossible for us to do.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you again.
Have the increased amount of checks at the border affected you??


----------



## biffysplace (May 2, 2013)

Thanks, to be honest no. I walk across the border, couple of times there has been short queues while walking, but you are only talking about 5 -10 mins. 

I had a car when I first moved over, and even then (before all the carry on started) I promised never to take a car over to Gib again  The Gib drivers are worse than the Spanish


----------



## Pstewy (Aug 23, 2013)

Good to hear your doing well, keep the updates coming.


----------

